# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wer hat das Bild gemalt?

## Bender

Knnt ihr mir sagen, wer folgendes Bild gemalt hat?

Finde es sehr stark und htte es gerne als Bild.

Hoffe ihr knnt mir helfen?

----------

